# Reptiles in Costume



## lizardjasper (Nov 6, 2012)

Since Halloween in America, I've been seeing quite a few pictures of Bearded dragons in costumes. Does anyone (besides me) dress up their reptiles?


























All of the above found via Google images.

Images below are my own babies in handmade costumes.


----------



## Gonemad (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank goodness my daughter doesn't log in I would never here the end of dress ups! Lol


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Nov 6, 2012)

Please say these are photo-shopped haha.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 6, 2012)

hahha i put a hat off a tequila bottle on my female beardie.. it was funny as she didnt care at all. she ran around for like half hour before she stood on it and pulled it off.. lol


----------



## Tristan (Nov 6, 2012)

land shark dragon is cool


----------



## lizardjasper (Nov 7, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in buying costumes?


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 7, 2012)

I have issues with people who dress up their pets... I put them in the same basket as crazy cat ladies...


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2012)

Only in America....


----------



## littlemay (Nov 7, 2012)

omg the pancake one...


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, we're out there. Here's a few of Pepper's - he's the best model (I made the costumes)


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 7, 2012)

Must have a lot of time on your hands to do this.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Just the odd bit of spare time, mine take less than a day to make.


----------



## Madders (Nov 7, 2012)

These are pretty cute


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 7, 2012)

Great seeing reptiles kept with dignity.


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 7, 2012)

What next ????
I would like to see some dressed up inland taipans


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 8, 2012)

haters can hate all you want...

best thread ever.


----------



## lizardjasper (Nov 19, 2012)

Jacknifejimmy said:


> I have issues with people who dress up their pets... I put them in the same basket as crazy cat ladies...



I am a crazy cat lady. I have six of them.....and probably more to come...

- - - Updated - - -



borntobnude said:


> What next ????
> I would like to see some dressed up inland taipans



I tried that. Costumes just slip right off of snakes.... 

- - - Updated - - -



PeppersGirl said:


> Yes, we're out there. Here's a few of Pepper's - he's the best model (I made the costumes)
> 
> View attachment 270027
> View attachment 270028
> View attachment 270029





They are awesome!!! Can I commission a costume? 8)

- - - Updated - - -



Ramsayi said:


> Great seeing reptiles kept with dignity.



My lizards LOVE it! check out the look on Queen Pepsi's face. She is like "Oh yeah, I am totally rockin' this queen look." I have a couple of lizards who hate being dressed up though, so I leave them alone to be as dignified as they want.

- - - Updated - - -



treeofgreen said:


> haters can hate all you want...
> 
> best thread ever.



Thankyou tree of green.


----------



## saintanger (Nov 19, 2012)

each to their own i say, my large dogs i don't dress but my chihuahua i do or she would freeze in winter.
those beardies are cute and you can tell their owner love them and spend time with them.
as long as the reptile doesn't mind. might get Boss my beardie a cowboy hat and a belt with guns.

and i don't own any cats either


----------



## JrFear (Nov 19, 2012)

poor lizards hahaha!
i love the wizard one with the beard tho! GOLD!


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 19, 2012)

Was I the only one who thought "You're a lizard, Harry!" ??8)


----------



## RedFox (Nov 19, 2012)

For halloween we get quite a few trick or treaters so I dressed my big greyhound boy up as superman and got him to answer the door. The kids loved it and he loved the attention. His tailed didn't stopped wagging. They wear coats in winter but I don't really count that as dressing up. One of my female greyhounds has played quite a few dress ups but not by my hand. My little cousins came to visit and dressed her up as a fairy princess, she really didnt care. You can imagine my shock when I came home and she was walking around the house with a tutu and fairy wings on.


----------



## lizardjasper (Nov 20, 2012)

RedFox said:


> For halloween we get quite a few trick or treaters so I dressed my big greyhound boy up as superman and got him to answer the door. The kids loved it and he loved the attention. His tailed didn't stopped wagging. They wear coats in winter but I don't really count that as dressing up. One of my female greyhounds has played quite a few dress ups but not by my hand. My little cousins came to visit and dressed her up as a fairy princess, she really didnt care. You can imagine my shock when I came home and she was walking around the house with a tutu and fairy wings on.



Haha! Classic!!


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 20, 2012)

I think its funny people rolling eyes about this.. beardies are love being out and about and they dont care at all if you put a hat on them. i rekon they enjoy the cange of environment from their enclosure. tell me you never put sunnies on your dog or a xmas hat.. its not like your making them live in a wizard coat..

- - - Updated - - -



disintegratus said:


> Was I the only one who thought "You're a lizard, Harry!" ??8)


hahah i said that with the hagrid voice and all. its hilarious..


----------



## starr9 (Nov 20, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Was I the only one who thought "You're a lizard, Harry!" ??8)



Bahahaaa!! That was the first thing I thought too!!!!!


----------



## Zanks (Nov 20, 2012)

Nutters


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks lizardjasper... and it depends 

The thing about lizards, is I don't take Pepper outside to bask or explore in a costume (unlike those who dress up small dogs) it's for photoshoots only. And I'd never do it if he wasn't fine with wearing it... took me a while to introduce him to sleeves but he wasn't worried 

Always on the lookout for 'doable' costume ideas as well! Here's some more of his:


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 20, 2012)

Updated - - -



I tried that. Costumes just slip right off of snakes....  

Maybe its a dignity thing 8)

- - - Updated - - -





- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## lizardjasper (Nov 21, 2012)

PeppersGirl said:


> Thanks lizardjasper... and it depends
> 
> The thing about lizards, is I don't take Pepper outside to bask or explore in a costume (unlike those who dress up small dogs) it's for photoshoots only. And I'd never do it if he wasn't fine with wearing it... took me a while to introduce him to sleeves but he wasn't worried
> 
> Always on the lookout for 'doable' costume ideas as well! Here's some more of his:



Oh my, that Santa one is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 21, 2012)

lizardjasper said:


> Oh my, that Santa one is just gorgeous!!!



Thanks... made nice Christmas cards  pity about the locality crisis, I should try for a summer scene this year lol!


----------



## bk201 (Nov 21, 2012)

All the good looking women on this site and the dress up thread is about lizards...utterly disappointed.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2012)

bk201 said:


> All the good looking women on this site and the dress up thread is about lizards...utterly disappointed.


Recently single?


----------

